# Sounds/Lied in Java Programm einbinden



## N302OO7 (2. Juni 2009)

Sers,

Wie kann ich in ein Java Spiel einen Sound oder auch ein ganzes Lied einbinden 

Ich habe folgendes gefunden:


```
import javax.sound.sampled.*;
import java.io.*;

/*
 * SoundTest.java
 *
 * Created on 1. August 2003, 21:06
 */

public class SoundTest {
    
    /** Creates a new instance of SoundTest */
    public SoundTest() {
    }
    


    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        try{
            AudioInputStream audioInputStream = AudioSystem.getAudioInputStream(new File("C:/WINNT/Media/Windows-Anmeldeklang.wav"));
            AudioFormat af     = audioInputStream.getFormat();
            int size      = (int) (af.getFrameSize() * audioInputStream.getFrameLength());
            byte[] audio       = new byte[size];
            DataLine.Info info      = new DataLine.Info(Clip.class, af, size);
            audioInputStream.read(audio, 0, size);

        }catch(Exception e){ e.printStackTrace(); }
        
    }
    
}
```

Wenn ich das jetzt aber so lasse und bei mir einfach das C: in F: (meine Systempartition) ändere, kommt nichts, also es öfnet sich ein Fenster, aber ich höre keine Sounds ò.ó

Gibt es da etwas, das man noch beachten muss


greetz


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2009)

Die File existiert auch? Und hast du mal überprüft ob das Array gefüllt wird?


Ansonten kannst du dir ja mal folgendes Tutorial durchlesen.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java-tutorials/330869-java-media-framework.html


----------



## Billie (3. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Sound finde ich auch folgendes Kapitel aus dem Buch "Killer Game Programming in Java" nützlich:

http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/ch05/index.html


----------

